# Hand Sanitizer As Lube



## chicken9290 (Aug 21, 2011)

...nuff said


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't understand what you're trying to say... Are you saying that lube can be used as hand sanitizer? or that hand sanitizer can be used as lube?


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 21, 2011)

uh boo...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 21, 2011)

But, has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?

Trolling (poorly) aside, what did you mean? I feel that there has certainly not been "'nuff said".


----------



## iSpinz (Aug 21, 2011)

google is your friend


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to say... Are you saying that lube can be used as hand sanitizer? or that hand sanitizer can be used as lube?


 
I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## ianography (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't this some other thread already?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 21, 2011)

Sure was


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 21, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to say... Are you saying that lube can be used as hand sanitizer? or that hand sanitizer can be used as lube?



oh i put hand sanitizer in my cube and its amazing lubricant


----------



## shelley (Aug 21, 2011)

FTFY


----------

